# Blue Jelly shrimp berried



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just saw yesterday that 3 of my Blue Jelly shrimps are berried  So hopefully down the road I might have some to share.

Im hoping to breed the red head and tail into the blue body (mine are mostly all blue bodies, but I do have a few with the red on them too) this is the color  as I like that look the best....keep fingers crossed.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet... And congrats!

I'm kind of confused tho... Are you trying to breed the rilli back in to the blue jelly for more of a red-blue-red look?

Cheers


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

RCode said:


> Sweet... And congrats!
> 
> I'm kind of confused tho... Are you trying to breed the rilli back in to the blue jelly for more of a red-blue-red look?
> 
> Cheers


hmmm.. if you can get a red blue and white version, you'll make a bundle of $$$ from the states. It's their patriotic duty to buy american shrimp breed in good ole Cananda. LOL


----------



## namugenle (Apr 11, 2010)

Definitely you have a magic hand or water!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That is awesome .... Congrats!!!! Remember me down the road when they are big enough...lol !!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blue Jelly as they are called or sometimes Blue Velvet or Blue Fairies are all just selectively picked Blue Rilis. As with all Rili shrimps they do carry the red gene, and sometimes you get a few that have the red markings on them.

I have a few that do...now the females that are berried are definitely the Blue Jelly (all blue no red at all) what I don't know is who the father of their babies is? 

Could be an all Blue Jelly, or it could be one of the ones with red on them....I won't know for sure until the babies are born and up a bit which is when they start to show the red markings.

I am separating the red/blue ones from the tank, to keep the all blue ones by themselves. I just emptied my tank of regular cherry shrimps so the blue/red Rili will go into that tank for now. If I get any of the babies showing the red, they will join that tank.


----------

